# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  COMO TRATAR A LOS NUEVOS

## Gandalf

Chicos, chicos, chicos... (veasé aquí un tonillo de padrazo con aires de superioridad).

Últimamente recibimos de manera más bien cruel a los nuevos aspirantes a Copperfield, y esto está generando un mal rollo y unas tensiones que están afeando la gran calidad humana (que no mágica) que impera en el foro. Un ejemplo claro es el post que ha terminado cerrado hace muy poco donde un novato preguntaba por el secreto de un juego.

A mi parecer es de lo más normal que uno ingrese en la magia por la sana curiosidad de enterarse del secreto de un juego. Ahí es donde comenzó todo nuestro entretenimiento. Y seguramente que la primera vez que tuvimos a un mago cerca lo primero que quisimos preguntarle (a parte de si se ganaba bien la vida con eso que hacía)  es "¿Como has hecho eso?" y seguro que alguno no habría seguido insistiendo y se habría retirado a otros menesteres . Pues bien, entiendo que cualquiera que de con este foro lo hará con la sana intención de empezar por la misma pregunta: "¿Como se hace...?".

Todos somos la releche, sabemos la pera y somos los mejores (algunos lo "soy" más que otros   :Lol:  ) pero debemos recordar que no todos empezamos así (salvo Ignoto que en vez de pan bajo el brazo traía caretas de disfraces   :Oops:  y claro, el ya era mago cuando la cigüeña lo recogió en París). Sabemos tanto que deberíamos de pensar que una parte importante que podemos desarrollar en este foro es la de compartir esos conocimientos. Pero no solo con los que ya conocemos o con los que nos llevamos bien. Si no con estos que se estrenan en la magia y que lo primero que reciben es una bofetada de ironías y crueldad.

Hay una forma clara y concisa que contestar a esas preguntas "revienta trucos". Usémosla. Y al mismo tiempo no despreciemos el interesante momento de incluir a alguien más entre nuestras filas. Hagamos agradable el foro. 

Este post, a parte de ser una clara exposición de intenciones por mi parte creo que debe servir de foro de como debemos tratar a los nuevos. Mis propuestas son las siguientes:

Dejemos a los moderadores que moderen el foro, no les quitemos el pan de sus hijos, por favor.

Si intuimos que alguien no se leyó las normas del foro a parte de remitirles a ellas comentemos la que se está saltando y no le crucifiquemos.

No debemos ironizar tanto con los nuevos. No están acostumbrados al nivel rollito chulesco que nos recorre las memorias ram de nuestros pcs y esto les hace pensar que están estorbando o algo peor.

No debemos contestar con un lacónico "lee un libro". Para eso ya tuvimos a Olvido Gara y la Bola de Cristal. Deberíamos dar contestaciones más claras, que animen a hacer algo y que no sean tan escuetas y cortantes.

Si no tenemos nada que enseñar respecto a lo que nos preguntan no demos lecciones de lo que si sabemos.

Y para terminar una reflexión. La tele traerá a mucho nuevo aficionado al que le gustarán magos que a nosotros no nos gustan (leasé Blane). No hagamos de menos los gustos de esos nuevos participantes. Saben tanto de magia como nosotros el primer día y es innegable que los magos modernos son muy impactantes. Dejemos que se destapen ellos solos y descubran lo bueno y lo malo en la magia, pero no tratemos de hacer que opinien como nosotros sin apenas saber de magia (más o menos como yo, que no tengo ni idea y aquí me veis...  8-) ).

¿Quien se apunta?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo creo que lo único que podemos hacer para quien desobedezca las normas del foro es decirles que las lea y ya está, que la gente no escriba más posts, para que así se dé cuenta de que las normas son muy importantes en este foro.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro. Creo que prefecto. 

abrazos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo más común que sucede por este foro es que alguien se registré e inmediatamente postee dónde le de la gana su duda.

Normalmente antes habrá visto algo de magia por la tele y querrá saber el secreto y habrá buscado sin éxito en internet, llegando a este foro. (Cómo me paso a mi, vaya...)

Luego no se leerá las normas ... irá directo al grano. (A mi eso ya no me paso).

"He visto un mago que se ponía un pañuelo en el puño, y luego desaparecía sin más. ¿Alguien sabe cómo se hace? ¿Me lo puede decir por mail o mp?"

No creo que nadie le diga nada más que gilipolleces o que se lea las normas del foro. Supongamos que se las lee, pide perdón, y pregunta de nuevo "alguna pista" u "orientación" para hacer tal juego. ¿Que hacemos en ese caso?  ¿Le contamos el secreto del fabuloso gimmick? ¿Le dados bibliografía a elegir? ¿Le decimos que deje ese juego para más adelante y que empiece por otro lado?

Otro caso ...

"Me pregunto como se llama cuando un as de corazones aparece al revés en medio de una baraja puesta en abanico, alguien lo sabe?" ...

¿A este que? ¿Le reorientamos o lo ignoramos tal cual? Le decimos que se compre el "Canuto" que es lo que único que decimos por aquí. (Yo antes mandaría el Esto es Magia).

Yo propongo crear una respuesta estándar a estos "ansiosos del saber". Dejarles las cosas claras y orientarles, es lo poco que podemos hacer los que ya sabemos un poquito más. Decirles cual es el mejor camino, porque sino luego les pasará lo que a mi .... Una vez enganchados a la magia, y viendo los éxitos que traen los primeros trucos querrán más y más, preguntarás por la mnemónica, por barajas trucadas de difícil hacer, buscarán juegos de ejecución fácil pero muy difíciles de preguntar ....

Lo difícil esta en que nosotros no caigamos en la burla y dar explicaciones cómicas sobre los secretos como "para el tiempo", y luego lo difícil es que ellos sigan al pie de la letra nuestros consejos. Si no fuera por MJJMarkos me hubiera lanzado a la mnemónica con 4 meses en la magia.

PD: También resumiría un poco las normas del foro, hay algunas que dan vergüenza leerlas de lo evidentes que son. Con eso ganamos que leerse las normas no sea tan pesado, por lo tanto que la gente se las mire. (Hay algunas que cuestan de entender).

----------


## marshall

...Qué más decir no?...Creo que está claro.Ultimamente se dieron muchas situaciones de éstas;en las que hay trartos crueles para con los nuevos integranrtes del foro y estaria bueno hacer algo para que esto deje de ocurrir...

Saludos a todos..

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, he estado tentado de soltarle alguna barrabasada a Gandalf, que es un listillo, pero me parece más efectivo ignorarle (¡T'aguantas!   :Lol:  )

Puestos a proponer, y dado que las circunstancias reseñadas se producen con mucha frecuencia PROPONGO: Que Mariano o quién corresponda prepare un texto específico para estas situaciones. Un texto en el que, *brevemente*, se explique que no se responde a ese tipo de preguntas, que se lean las normas, y cuatro titulares más. Y que en ese mensaje figure un link a las normas.

Hecho lo anterior, la actitud de los que llevamos más tiempo sería, simplemente, contestar: 'La respeusta la tienes aquí...' e incluir la dirección del mensaje de Mariano.

De esta forma todos recibirían el mensaje y no contestaríamos con un montón de ironías o cachondeos demasiado tempranos. Ni con mala leche. Simplemente respuesta estándar remitiendo al mensaje del Oráculo.

----------


## ign

¡Ups! No había visto este hilo y ya he puesto mi opinión aquí:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...702&highlight=

La opinión que veo más acertada es la de 3_de_diamantes: ¿No nos excedemos con el típico consejo "Compra el Canuto"? Creo que para alguien que se inicia, sería muchísimo mejor algún libro que lleve principios teóricos y un poco de todo: "Esto es magia" de Alfonso Moliné, "Aprenda usted magia" de Juan Tamariz o los libros "Secretos de Magia Potagia" que también escribió Tamariz.
Yo comencé con los libros que he citado de Tamariz, y después de comprar Cartomagia Fundamental y el primer tomo de GEC, me hice con "Esto es magia", libro que me hubiera gustado tener cuando comencé.
No todo el que se inicia en la magia querrá dedicarse a las cartas, ¿no?

----------


## Gandalf

¿Barrabasada? ¿Listillo? ¿T'aguantas?  :shock: ¿Por que? Si yo no he dicho nada de tu sombrero ni del conejito ese que te persigue.   :Smile1:  

Bueno, pues ya hay propuestas, algunas muy buenas por cierto. 

Reuniendolas en una sola se podría pensar en lo siguiente:

Si alguien nuevo incumple las reglas deben ser los moderadores los que se hagan cargo del asunto, no los demás, que parecemos estar a la que salta. En el caso de que pase el tiempo, el moderador no actue, y el novato siga insistiendo se le dice que lea las normas, y se le remite a ellas con un *enlace* (rectificación "más mejor" que lo que había originalmente en idoma extranjero y además mal escrito) (de manera amable por favor, no un lacónico "mira esto"). Y eso, en cuanto lo haga uno se termina el post, el resto deberíamos de pasar por completo de contestar. Con que haya uno que se lo diga ya seran suficientes, los demás podremos seguir con nuestras divertidas disputas sin necesidad de hacerle sangre al maleducado (por no leerse las normas, que es lo único que se le pide al entrar) intruso.

A los que preguntan cosas para entrar en otros foros yo creo que deberíamos actuar de la misma forma.

Pero lo más importante que deberíamos de sacar de esto es que todos empezamos más o menos de la misma forma, preguntando, y por eso no podemos crucificar al que lo hace, aunque demuestre su malas maneras al ni siquiera haberse leido las normas. Por que yo pregunto a todos: ¿Cuantos de vosotros os las leisteis antes de leer o enviar algo?

 :roll: 

Contestemos de la mejor forma posible, ayudemos, que a mi me ha ayudado mucha gente de este foro y creo que es la mejor forma de mantenerlo vivo. La incorporación de nuevas personas con nuevas preguntas nos hará mejorar. ¿Nadie ha notado que hay un cierto "estancamiento" en cuanto al nivel de las preguntas y sobre todo de las contestaciones? ¡Que no decaiga!

----------


## Gandalf

Ign, puedo estar de acuerdo contigo en que la recomendación casi automática de "Compra el Canuto" ya huele. Primero por que no es ni de cerca el mejor libro para empezar en la magia, y segundo por que esa contestación realmente ayuda poco.

Pero en cuanto a gustos los colores, y si para alguno lo mejor que hay para empezar es el Canuto pues que lo diga, que, aunque poco, algo ayuda. Pero creo que si lo hace para ayudar y no para zanjar la pregunta del novato debería de ser acompañado de más comentarios, de alguna pregunta, alguna anotación... no se, algo más que un "Compra el Canuto".

Se que hace tiempo surgió el debate en términos semejantes y la mayoría optó por lo de contestar mensajes tipo "Compra el Canuto", pero creo que la experiencia no ha sido buena. Cierto que echa para atrás a los "revienta trucos" pero sospecho que también a los que entran con inseguridad, y creo que eso da más problemas que beneficios.

----------


## zarkov

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo dicho hasta ahora.
Por lo que he leído, el tema de las funciones de los moderadores asumidas por el resto de usuarios no es nuevo, se ha tratado más veces. Ante eso, lo mejor y lo lógico, como ya se ha expuesto, es dejar en manos de las personas competentes en ese tema las labores correspondientes. Es decir, los moderadores a moderar y los que puedan y quieran, a ayudar. Claro, esto obliga a los moderadores a ser más ágiles, y como es lógico siempre no es posible esta agilidad. Quizás más moderadores, mejor distribución de las tareas de moderación... no sé.
Lo que creo que se nota (yo lo he notado en dos meses y probablemente por el fin del curso y el verano) es que la actividad de moderación a decrecido y a esto se ha unido una mayor actividad de crítica e incluso censura por parte de los usuarios de a pie. Estos usuarios no tienen por qué estar preparados para esa labor y creo que por esto se han producido algunos casos por todos conocidos.
La figura del moderador es muy seria en un foro y no puede ser ejercida por cualquiera que no esté debidamente preparado para ello.

Y la verdad es que sí, a veces se ha actuado de forma lamentable aunque creo que no de mala fe. Se ha instaurado como una especie de novatada y eso no debe ser así.
El que recibió en su momento el _escopetazo_, en cuanto ha podido lo ha soltado a otro nuevo, haciendo de esto costumbre (muy mala, por cierto).
Creo que se está a tiempo de reconducir la situación y el proceso de reflexión colectivo que se ha iniciado en los últimos días así lo indica.

Y una cosa importante que también se ha dicho: cuando decimos léete las normas del foro ¿de verdad nos las hemos leído nosotros? Porque en ellas se dice que lo que a uno le puede parecer gracioso a otro le puede sentar a mil demonios. Con poner caritas sonrientes no siempre es suficiente.
Se necesitan unos cuantos días de seguimiento de este foro para conocer un poco la personalidad de cada uno (por lo menos la virtual). Cuando eres nuevo (como yo) se sufre enormemente con algunos comentarios al principio. Tanto como para pensar que te has equivocado de sitio y esto no es lo tuyo. Y eso es una pena.
A todos se nos nota más tarde o más temprano del pie que cojeamos y los nuevos terminan declararando sus intenciones de igual modo. Es cosa de tener paciencia al principio y dar un voto de confianza. El que no tiene interés abandona rápido, no hace falta cazarle con el primer cartucho.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ante las sensatas palabras precedentes, por parte de varios foreros, sólo me queda añadir una cosa:




> linck


¿Lin*c*k?

----------


## Gandalf

> Ante las sensatas palabras precedentes, por parte de varios foreros, sólo me queda añadir una cosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> ...


Diossssssss dame paciencia para aguantarle... por que si me das fuerza LE METO UNAAAAAAAAAAAAA...!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley



----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mandahuevos ...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Eso se lo dirás a todos los novatos...

----------


## guitarxp

Siento no haberme leido todas las opiniones con detalle, asi que si lo que digo ya se ha propuesto, disculpen ustedes:

Yo (si fuera el webmaster) prepararía un resumen de las normas, y las pondría en la cabecera de la página (debajo del logo "www.magiapotagia.com"), que no molestase mucho, pero que se leyese claramente.

Como "informastico" que soy, también creo que se podría poner dicho mensaje a todos aquellos usuarios no registrados o con pocos mensajes en el foro. No es muy dificil de desarrollar, y si hay algún problema, yo mismo me ofrezco para hacerlo... 


Bye!

----------


## Némesis

Seamos justos. También hay que decir que, alguna vez, los moderadores han actuado con más "contundencia" que los usuarios.

----------


## zarkov

No te digo yo que no. Pero en cualquier caso la función de moderador no es para que guste a todo el mundo, es para mantener un orden para todos. Es labor ingrata pero necesaria. Y si es necesaria la contundencia , se emplea.

 :Lol:   :Lol:  Me ha quedado extremista, pero no era mi intención.

----------


## Némesis

Entonces, ¿qué pedimos exactamente? ¿Sólo de que las cosas que tenga que decir "A" no las diga "B"? Yo creí que el debate era sobre las formas.

----------


## Zurraspas

Aunque creo que teniendo a O'Malley el buen habla está asegurado.
En cuanto a la gente que entra diciendo "enseñarme como se hace el truco..." creo que sera, porque creen que en este foro se desvelan trucos y se enseña como una escula de magia o asi

----------


## zarkov

> Entonces, ¿qué pedimos exactamente? ¿Sólo de que las cosas que tenga que decir "A" no las diga "B"? Yo creí que el debate era sobre las formas.


No sé Nemesis. Yo intento verlo desde otro punto de vista. Imagina una persona nueva que entra. Si pone un mensaje digamos _correcto_ y es recibido de forma _correcta_ y ayudado _correctamente_, sin problemas, todos tan amigos.
Imagina por otro lado una persona nueva que entra. Pone un mensaje de esos que todos conocemos. Lo que pasaba hasta ahora, ya lo sabemos. Pero si como contestación a ese mensaje, recibe uno de un moderador donde le indica las normas, que es lo que no es correcto, etc., esta persona nueva tendrá el asunto claro. Al final el moderador utiliza el mismo criterio siempre (dentro de los límites humanos, claro) y las cosas, normas o leyes están claras para todos.
Yo leo posts de "correcciones" realizados por usuarios que llevan tan poco tiempo en el foro que es imposible que conozcan en todos sus matices el funcionamiento y la idisioncrasia del mismo, con lo que lo transmitido está cada vez más viciado y suele degenerar en estos incidentes como los que hemos sufrido.
Pero vamos, que es un punto de vista. Detrás de los defectos de formas suele haber defectos de fondo, los cuales a mí siempre me parecen más importantes para solucionar los problemas.

----------


## nakis667

Yo creo que os estais complicando demasiado.Cuando una persona haga preguntas indebidas se puede solucionar de forma rápida y sencilla.El primero que lo lea que le ponga bien claro:
LEE LAS NORMAS.

Y ya está, que nadie más ponga nada, y así el mensaje se perderá poco a poco.

Si la persona que preguntó está interesada en la magia, seguro que lo entiende, aunque con esas preguntas , suele ser gente que quiere aprender como se hace y punto.

Ya se que como llevo poco tiempo en el foro pasareis de mi y hareis caso a las opiniones de gente que lleva más ( es ley de vida ), pero os aseguro que así os ahorrareis muchos quebraderos de cabeza.Un simple LEE LAS NORMAS, y pista.

Yo cuando leo esas cosas paso de ellas y punto.( salvo alguna excepción).

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

Ya nakis, pero es que a eso es a lo que me refiero con que una contestación tipo "lee esto" o "compra esto" no anima a nada. Y a parte de eso es que creo que es un error que los usuarios se dediquen a labores de moderación y a marcar las normas del foro, por que más de uno termina creyendo que esto es una comunidad democrática en la que todos tienen el mismo peso, y mucho me temo que no lo es. Es un foro propiedad de alguien y creo que se le pueden hacer comentarios, sugerencias y demás, pero no hay por que ir más allá. Este post no se lo dirijo a Mariano, el dirá lo que quiere hacer con el foro, es una recomendación al resto de foreros.

No tenemos por que animar a nadie a hacer magia pero si debemos pensar que esto es un foro en el que, entre otras cosas, se ayuda y se resuelven dudas de magia, con lo que es más que lógico que la gente entienda que aquí le van a ayudar. Si eso es lógico pero luego te sueltan una contestación de esas no se yo cual es el resultado... 

 :roll: 

Así que mi comentario abarcaba un problema que tiene varios frentes. Uno es quien debe contestar a esos mensajes incorrectos. Bueno, más que quien la idea era decir quienes no, para que haya un criterio y forma concretos de encauzar a los que no conocen el foro.

Y por otro lado está el como se está tratando este asunto en cuanto nos animamos con los palos, las navajas y las cadenas. En mi opinión nos estamos pasando varios pueblos con las bromas y las chuflas, alguien dijo que parecían novatadas y creo que es lo más parecido a ellas.

Debemos abandonar esa práctica. Esa es mi propuesta. Luego el que quiera ayudar que ayude, el que sea guasón que lo sea y el que sea un borde asqueroso prepotente y clasista que lo sea, el Señor quiere a todas las criaturas (pero yo no  :D ).

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el punto de vista de Gandalf. Asi me gustaría que trataramos a los nuevos... sobretodo con respeto. Un mensaje de tipo: LEE LAS NORMAS es un poco violento para una persona nueva la verdad. Lo de recopilar un post donde se explique todo esto de forma clara me parece muy bien.. ¿algún voluntario?    :Smile1:  

Saludos

----------


## nakis667

Si, yo también estoy de acuerdo con Gandalf.A lo que me refería es que a la gente que solo llega y pregunta ¿ como se hace tal truco ?, sólo a esa gente se le pone LEE LAS NORMAS. Está claro que si alguien viene con alguna duda, o alguna inquietud o lo que sea se le debería tratar con el mayor respeto del mundo.

Yo a las dudas que leo que creo que puedo aportar algo las contesto con la mayor ilusión del mundo, pero a la gente que sólo quiere aprender algo que vio en la tele, o en internet y no le interesa la magia, simplemente, paso de ellas y punto.

Es más , hay muchos que llegan, se ponen a responder mensajes en plan " yo estoy de acuerdo con no se quien..., etc " para poder entrar al área secreta, y en cuanto ven que habiendo escrito 50 mensajes ( obviamente sin contenido ) no pueden entrar en el área secreta no se les vuelve a ver el pelo.( Y podría dar algún nombre, porque me estuve fijando).
Yo pediría además de esos mensajes, una pequeña actuación en plan, por ejemplo, dos rutinas de baraja ( o lo que sea ) con alguna dificultad ( no juegos automáticos ), pero como muy bien habeis dicho , eso es cosa de los moderadores del foro y yo ahí no me quiero meter.

Espero que se me haya entendido lo que quiero decir.
Un saludo

----------


## Gandalf

Nakis, a eso que comentas te haré dos objeciones:

El 80% de los que entran nuevos en el foro sueltan alguna pregunta tipo "¿Como se hace un emplame?" o "¿Alguien me explica este juego?". El 80%. Con lo cual vemos que al 80% les contestamos con el manido "lee las normas" y eso no es muy animoso que se diga. Una frase del tipo:

"En este foro no se desvelan juegos de ningún tipo. Si quieres una recomendación leeté las normas del foro antes de postear otro tema."

Y un link añadido son formas más sutiles, útiles y menos secas que esa otra frase.

Pero eso creo que es misión de los moderadores, no de los usuarios. Aquí echo la pelota a Mariano y a quienes hacen de moderadores. Mariano, está bien los apoyos de los participantes al foro, más cuando hay voluntarios para algo como el concurso (que ya veremos...), pero ya pedir voluntarios que recopilen post o cosas semejantes no hace más que crear la sensación de que la gente tiene algún derecho o responsabilidad en el foro, y luego pasan cosas como las que han pasado, que la gente considera que el foro lo controlan los que más participamos, y eso no es verdad. Creo que eso que pides lo debes hacer tú con tus colaboradores, o en su defecto que se lo pidas directamente a alguien, seguro que evitas quebraderos de cabeza futuros.

Nakis, para los que escriben mensajes tontos para entrar en el foro secreto ya hay un filtro que es el responsable del foro, que seguramente es el que más interés tiene en que el foro continue funcionando bien. ¿Que más hay que hacer? ¿Que más pedir? ¿Mandar un video? Y el que no tenga cámara no entra ¿no? ¿Una actuación? Si, claro, y una invitación a cenar.  :?  No busques más maneras de cerrar el acceso. El foro no es una democracia, es de alguien que ha puesto unas normas. Así ha funcionado bien mucho tiempo y no creo que haya razones para cambiarlo. Y si las hubiese recomiendo que se le hagan llegar directamente a Mariano o a sus colaboradores, ellos serán los que te contesten con más derecho y certeza que cualquier otro del foro. ¿Que interés teneis algunos en complicar el acceso al área? Si luego no hay nada del otro mundo dentro.

----------


## zarkov

Gandalf, suscribo cada cosa que has dicho (otra vez lo digo). ¿Por qué no te vas a la parte práctica y llegamos a una propuesta concreta, de momento con dos avales?
¿Podemos estar de acuerdo en esto?:

- Potenciación de los moderadores.
     Más agilidad.
     Más claridad.
- Los usuarios, de piedra y dan tabaco (yo es que antes jugaba al mus).
- Resumen de las normas más importantes (cinco titulares, no más. La explicación en post aparte).
- Los problemas de disciplina son resueltos por moderadores y en última instancia por administradores.

¿Cómo lo véis?

EDITO.
A las 13 y pico un usuario:Ignagamo ha llenado el foro de post sin sentido (algún usuario más, algún usuario más). Así seguirá hasta que se le pare. ¿Método duro o amigable?
FIN DE EDICIÓN

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Del tal ignagamo es uno cada mes... algo ya le pasará... (Hay otro usuario en el foro con 100 y pocos mensajes de los cuales, 0 hablan de magia...) (A este no se la ha dicho nada, podeis encontrarlo en Cambalanche...)

Lo de responsabilizar de todo a los moderadores lo veo un poco "jodidillo" por su parte. Todos debemos ser responsables de que el foro funcione y circule, tanto los novatos acantado las normas, hasta "nosotros" creando un clima de buen rollo y ayudando a los demás. (Lo del papel de policia quizá si que debe recaer sobre los moderadores)

Pero seamos sinceros, ¿Cuantos post se publican al dia? ¿y en un fin de semana? Demasiado trabajo para los moderadores, ¿no creeis?

Además, este foro goza de una cómoda estructura piramidal rigida por el número de mensajes, calidad de mensajes y antiguedad; y eso dificilmente cambiará, y más cuando los usuarios con más de 50 mensajes "disfrutan" de privilegios que los novatos no tienen.

Yo propongo crear una "respuesta estandar" (me ofrezco a escribir el primer esbozo, y corregirlo entre todos) y mandar allí al que se "salta" las normas.

----------


## joepc

Lo malo es que gente como Ignagamo hace que se tengan que poner trabas a los demas.

Yo quiero llegar a los 50 por el descuento, pero no a base de lenar todo de mensajes, llevo 3 meses registrado y ahora llevo 50, pero hay alguno de morralla, y no pienso pedir nada por ahora, ya me he gastado una pasta en libros y barajas.

Si quiere llagar a los 50 para entrar en el area secreta, creo que por lo que comentais, no va conseuir nada ya que no es tan secreta y elitista  :D 

Vamos que lo que mas me fastidia es que entro en el foro y me marca un ciento de mensajes nuevos sin leer para ver tonterias.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Como decia ... he hecho un pequeño esbozo que podria servir, evidentemente esta sujeto a cambios o a ser ignorado por completo. Solo pretende ser una herramienta para solucionar este "típico" problema. Proponer nuevas ideas. (Recomiedo no extender mucho más el texto, pues podria hacerse pesado para el que tiene sed de "trucos" y abandonará la lectura).
_________________________________


Querido forero:

¡Enhorabuena por registrarte a www.magiapotagia.com , sin duda el mayor foro abierto de habla hispana dedicado a la magia e ilusionismo!

Al ser un foro abierto debes entender que no pedimos a nadie que tenga conocimientos de magia, es más, muchos han empezado aquí atraídos por la curiosidad de la magia, y puede que sea tu caso.

Por otro lado no saber nada no implica tener derecho a preguntar todo. Debes entender que hay gente que se gana la vida con la magia, y no nos es permitido revelar el secreto de ningún juego a nadie (sin excepción).

Seguramente te habrás preguntado muchas veces cómo los magos logran esos pequeños milagros. Es conocido de sobra que hay “trampa” en lo que hacen, y que también puede hacerlo casi cualquiera. Pero para llegar a ese punto deberás esforzarte, muchos desisten en esta etapa de aprendizaje. 

Si logras con paciencia y amor superar esta primera pero larga etapa ya serás casi un mago. Debes pensar que son muchas horas (y dinero) de sacrificio que los magos invertimos para poder aprender a hacer unos pocos juegos sin que se note la trampa. Por eso nos negamos a compartir “libremente” el secreto de dichos milagros.

A nosotros, como amantes de la magia, nos gusta que este arte sea cada vez mayor, y por lo tanto damos vía libre a todo aquel que quiera aprender. Si realmente este es tu caso, y estas dispuesto a aprender magia y no a hacer simples trucos, ¡enhorabuena! Seguro que nos vamos a entender a la perfección. www.magiapotagia.com es tu sitio.

Si deseas empezar este viaje con nosotros debes comprender que dentro de este foro hay unas ciertas normas de comportamiento que recomendamos leer atenta y periódicamente. Piensa que si escribes algo indebido o sin cuidar la forma puedes hacer que alguien se enfade contigo, y crear una discusión absurda por no haberte leído las normas. (Se han dado casos de baneos por incumplir dichas normas).

Las normas las encontraras en:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewforum.php?f=4

No hace falta ni decir que lo primero que se pide en este foro es respeto, buen rollo, y evitar escribir cosas repetidas que no aporten nada nuevo o que no tengan sentido. Una vez más te recuerdo que aquí no se puede revelar el secreto de ningún juego, pero te podemos orientar y recomendar libros y DVDs que satisfagan tus dudas.

Si algo no te ha quedado claro sobre el funcionamiento interno del foro puedes preguntar libremente o dirigirte a cualquier moderador que seguro que amablemente resolverá tus dudas.

Y esperamos que dentro de unos pocos meses seas tu mismo el que de consejos a los que se iniciarán en un futuro.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## nakis667

La verdad es que la respuesta está muy currada, pero le voy a poner una pega ( es una crítica constructiva ); si la gente no se lee las normas porque son muy extensas no creo que se lea todo esto.Quizás si pudieras decir lo mismo más resumido y en modo esquemático sería mejor.No se me da muy bien redactar, pero prueba a ver si puedes decir lo mismo pero poniendolo de la siguiente manera:

-- Bienvenido al mejor foro de magia del mundo.
-- Recuerda que aquí no se desvelan trucos.
-- Si no has leído las normas, échales una ojeada.    
-- Espero que tu estancia aquí sea agradable y que disfrutes de la compañía de todos.

Algo así lo leería la gente casi sin querer y creo que no es nada ofensivo.Todo lo contrario.
Un saludo.

----------


## Gordon Cole

Sobre esto último que comentáis. En uno de los foros que administro puse al principio del formulario de respuestas un cuadro con 4 puntos básicos a tener en cuenta antes de postear. Podéis verlo aquí dando simplemente a respuesta rápida en cualquier tema. Siendo realistas, ¿impediría algo así que un *Ignagamo* de la vida resucitase 35 hilos antiguos para hablar poco y no decir nada? Me temo que no. Creo que el problema está en los dichosos 50 mensajes de los que tanto se ha hablado ya. Hace unos años tenía en ese mismo foro del que hablé arriba un sistema de rangos representados por imágenes de espaditas debajo del nick, cuantos más mensajes, más espadas. Hubo que quitarlo porque había chavales que contestaban absolutamente a todo con tal de ganar una espadita. Un caos. Y eso que no se ganaba absolutamente nada más que esas imágenes inservibles, aquí que te hacen un descuento en tiendamagia y encima puedes entrar al área secreta a ver esos vídeos de *O'Malley* ligerito de ropa no te digo nada. Está claro que hay gente que con 3 mensajes debería poder acceder a ese área secreta, y otra gente que no sólo no debería poder hacerlo nunca, sino que no debería tener permitido usar internet,  :Lol:  pero ya me estoy yendo por las ramas, así que resumiendo mi opinión: mientras exista el tema de los 50 mensajes existirán Ignagamos, y cualquier medida tipo resumen de normas o enlaces a posts explicativos lamentablemente poco podrán hacer contra ellos.

----------


## ign

De acuerdo con Gordon Cole, la solución del formulario la veo correcta, aunque no sé si sería viable (no sé mucho de esto, pero supongo que conllevaría muchos cambios en el foro ¿no?).
Respecto al amigo Ignagamos (cuyo nombre empieza por Ign, pero no tiene nada que ver conmigo ¿eh?), me tiene un poco cansado: se ha registrado hoy y las cuatro veces que he visitado el foro desde el mediodía, me he encontrado con más y más mensajes suyos cuyo máximo aporte es "Compra el libro de Gran Escuela Cartomágica". Treinta y cinco mensajes en una tarde. Mañana pedirá el acceso al área secreta... ...menos mal que no se le dará. Entonces abandonará el foro y nosotros nos quedaremos con casi 60 posts viejos "revividos" por un mensaje que de poco sirve.
Ya se me hace un poco "heavy" ver a nuevos usuarios que en 10 días han escrito más de cincuenta mensajes, pero el caso de hoy, es el extremo de esa actitud.
Con esta clase de usuarios como el que ya hemos mencionado, ¿qué hacemos? No debemos contestarles mal ni con recochineo (la educación ante todo), tampoco llamarles a la atención (cosa por la que se puede molestar y que además, es función de los moderadores), y si pasamos de él... ...salimos perdiendo nosotros, con el foro lleno de mensajes inservibles.
Una solución que siempre se baraja es la de aumentar el número de moderadores, aunque no se si sería eficaz.
Por otro lado, tampoco soy partidario de que tuviesemos que cerrar los temas antiguos para evitar esto.
Lo que se me ocurre que podríamos hacer es enumerar las soluciones que nos parezcan más idóneas y enviárselas a Mariano para tenerlas él en cuenta en caso de modificar el funcionamiento del foro.
Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No está mal... pero es casi tan largo como las normas. quizá sería mejor algo más cortito e impactante. En cualqueir caso permíteme que....





> Seguramente te habrás preguntado muchas veces cómo los magos logran esos pequeños milagros. *Es conocido de sobras* que...


'Es sobradamente conocido' o 'Es conocido de sobra'. La expresión 'de sobras', en plural, es incorrecta.




> Nosotros, como amantes de la magia, nos gusta que...


'*A* nosotros, como amanes de la magia, nos gusta que...'




> aprender magia y no ha hacer simples trucos


'y no a hacer...'





> leer atentamente y periódicamente.


'leer atenta y periódicamente.'




> y crear una discusión absurda por falta de haber leído las normas. (Se han dado caso de ...


'por falta de lectura de las normas' o 'por no haberte leído las normas'. no se puede decir 'falta de haber leído las normas'.

Y falta una 's' en 'Se han dado casoS...'


No es nada personal 3D, es por si creen (que es muy posible) que tu mensaje puede valer y lo quieren usar. Mejor un poco corregido, ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> y encima puedes entrar al área secreta a ver esos vídeos de *O'Malley* ligerito de ropa no te digo nada.


Veo que te han gustado, bujarrón!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

3dd, el mensaje es demasiado largo, opto por un mensaje casi sms como el que ha escrito nakis

"Bienvenido a MAGIAPOTAGIA. 

-- Recuerda que aquí no se desvelan trucos. 
-- Si no has leído las normas, échales una ojeada. 

Espero que tu estancia aquí sea agradable y que disfrutes de la compañía de todos. "

Estoy contigo en que no se le puede dar más trabajo a los moderadores pero el foro ha crecido en número de participantes. Si no crece el número de moderadores lo que creceran son los problemas, es un efecto lógico. Y no tiene sentido la frase de "somos nosotros los que nos tenemos que controlar". Si eso pudiese ser real no haría falta moderador, y lo cierto es que es una figura indispensable. Y su única misión debería ser esa, moderar. Y creo que eso no genera tantísimo trabajo. Aquí las disputas preocupantes son pocas y los nuevos que sueltan una joyita de esas que nos gustan no pasan de uno o dos a la semana. Y lo que comento, si no hay suficientes moderadores el problema seguirá creciendo. Todo lo demás son colaboradores, como el jurado del concurso. Esos a lo suyo y los otros a lo de ellos.

Mis propuestas son las siguientes:

1) Dejar que moderen los moderadores. Solo ellos deben contestar aquellos posts incorrectos.

2) A los nuevos que entren y hagan una preguntita de secretitos se les puede contestar con el SMS que comento arriba. Una vez contestado por alguien no se vuelve a mandar nada más y si el autor sigue insistiendo se aplica el punto 1.

3) Si alguien hace algo incorrecto no sigamos engordando la pelota. Si lo ocurrido creemos que es importante se le pone un mp a algún moderador y no se continua con la polémica como niños en el recreo.

4) Hay tantas opiniones como culos. Si crees que algo puede mejorar comunícalo por mp a Mariano o a otro moderador y que ellos lo valoren. No crees un post de algo que ya puede haberse debatido y así evitarás más historias.

5) Ayudemos un poco más. Abandonemos la fórmula "Lee esto" vs "Compra aquello". Una cosa es que no se pueda desvelar un juego comercializado y otra que no puedas hablar del juego de las 21 cartas.

6) La más importante de todas mis propuestas: Hagamos un vacio a O'Malley y no contestemos sus mensajes.  
:P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 


¿Que os parece?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, primero de todo muchas gracias O'Ma (Yo y el castellano estamos un poco reñidos, sobretodo hablado.) [La nota más alta que saqué en un examen en bachillerato fue un 6.25 (castellano), en la selectividad saqué un 8 ¿Por qué? No lo sé].

Y bueno, si os apetece hacer el "formulario" más corto mejor que mejor, pero si los nuevos aprendices no son capaces de leer 10 líneas ..... que se planteen esto de la magia.

Lo del texto sms puede que atraiga a más lectores, pero es tan impersonal y tan distante que no invita mucho a ser leído, pero bueno... Rellene el formulario y pase por la taquilla 12, gracias!

----------


## Gandalf

> Y bueno, si os apetece hacer el "formulario" más corto mejor que mejor, pero si los nuevos aprendices no son capaces de leer 10 líneas ..... que se planteen esto de la magia.
> 
> Lo del texto sms puede que atraiga a más lectores, pero es tan impersonal y tan distante que no invita mucho a ser leído, pero bueno... Rellene el formulario y pase por la taquilla 12, gracias!


Estoy contigo en la primera parte. Si se hace un formulario por alguna razón hay que pensar en que utilidad tiene, no en si apetece leerlo o no.

Lo del "sms" creo que, para contestar a alguien que envia una pregunta inapropiada, es bastante. Tiene que ser algo que no se agresivo, que invite a leerse las normas y a continuar en el foro. Un "Leeté esto" creo que estamos todos deacuerdo que anima poco, y una parrafada asusta a cualquiera.

¿No?

----------


## Jmac

Hoal a todos.

Voy a dar algunas ideas.

Pagina de bienvenida del foro para quien quiera releerla http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2 en el parrafo 4º dice:

¿Tenemos reglas aquí? Si las tenemos, pero he tratado de que sean muy razonables, fáciles de seguir y entender para todos los miembros. Básicamente la regla de oro es tratarnos con respeto. Por favor lean la seccion de Reglas y etiqueta para más información. 

Opcion, dentro de ese parrafo incluir un salto a las normas "suaves"( resumidas ) para quien entre pueda saltar y verlas. A esa pagina a su vez a otra que que  sean extendidas o la que ya existen ( http://www.magiapotagia.com/about2906.html ). Esto seria un punto mas de entrada a las normas, que sicologicamente la mayoria entra y algo lee.

Otra opcion a incluir seria a la hora de registrarse, al igual que las condiciones y edad, pasar por paginas que digan las mismas normas y que se acepten estas, con esta medida seria mas contundente lo de decirle al presunto infractor que ha aceptado unas NORMAS QUE SE ESTA SALTANDO A LA TORERA. Y para los que ya estamos registrados un recuerdo de vez en cuando no viene mal a nadie. ( Para no molestar a nadie, "oye te acuerdas de lo que dicen las normas sobre esto" o "que decia el parrafo tal de las normas"; con esto o hay que aprenderselas de memoria o entrar y leerlas).  

Esto es lo que se me ocurre a bote pronto.

----------


## Elmagojose

hola buenas, me gustaria decir que yo porlomenos me siento novato, no por saber mas o menos juegos ni por actuar mas o menos q otros, si no por que en el foro no tengo mucho tiempo. Llevare 1 año haciendo magia y cada vez me gusta mas cada vez conozco mas cosas de este fantastico mundo y la verdad no e tenido mucha ayuda, pero cuando vi este foro vi que avia muchas cosas que no se deverian decir, la verdad no escreibo mucho por que no me gusta pero bueno esa es mi opinion,  espero que con los novatos no nos digais nada lo mas bonito de todo es aprender tu mismo no digo que eches una mano aveces por que podemos estar perdidos en algo pero vamos es mas bonito para mi descubrir un juego practicarlo perfecionarlo y despues presentarlo a gente asi te sentiras mejor con tingo bueno que me voy del tema un saludo a todos. espero ayudaros por que me considero novato

----------

